# Red Desert Howler



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been hearing a lot about the primos hot dog call being a rip off of the Red Desert Howler. What do yall think about the red desert?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Red Desert is pretty good. 
deano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The Red Desert Howler is my favorite howler. Go to my photo album and you can see pictures of how I modified mine. And yes, I believe that Primos copied it with the Hot Dog.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Fallguy, I would like to have a good low pitch howler. Have tried a few and they sound pretty good but seem to give more of a high pitch howl no matter where I put pressure on the reed. I would like one with a little deeper pitch to have in my arsenal. Is the Red Desert your favorite? If so where can I purchase one? Online if possible.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen the Red Desert at Scheels in Bismarck and Cabelas in EGF. I am not sure, where do you live? Online go directly to Dan Thompson's site. I have ordered extra mouthpieces for my RD Howler from him. Real good service. One time I ordered from there and he was gone for a day or two and so my order was late. He sent me an apology letter and a free call!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Red Desert Howler is a good one the Bill Austin male howler is a good low pitch howler and the Critr call Magnum is a good low howler. Give those a shot and see what one you like.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Fallguy and Brad. I went to the Dan Thompson site and placed my order for the Red desert. Now I guess when I get it all I have to do is practice.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Brad has some good suggestions. I used to hate my Bill Austin Male Howler. A few weeks ago I cut a new reed for it and made some other modifications to it and now I must admit that the BILL AUSTIN is my favorite howler. I plan on using my BA and RD this year in combination. They both sound different from each other. Sorry I lied but you made a great choice with Dan Thompson's.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Order the Bill Austin too it's only like 12 dollars just so you can see the difference in pitch and play around with them.

If your getting into the coyote vocalization world DO YOUR RESEARCH!!! Don't just go out and start making howls without knowing what your saying to the other coyotes.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Brad, I'm doing all the researching I can. I started actually targeting coyotes after last deer season and love it. I've been pretty sucessful at it too for no longer than I've been doing it. I read and watch (videos),everything I can get my hands on. Just waiting til after deer season though. Except for one I saw the other day while deer hunting. She was chasing a couple of deer and I had my Fx3 with me set about 40 yds from my stand. I hit the cottontail sqeal for about 15 seconds and she left the deer and came running. Her last mistake. But anyways, lots of people around here haven't caught on to the fun yet and guys that have deer leases around have asked me to hunt their property after deer season. I can't wait. Here's a photo of the coyote I killed.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work! Ya that looks like it was shot with a deer rifle alright


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, that .270 with 150gr nosler partitions is a little much. Wasn't very pretty after that.


----------

